

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #6 – Friday 24th of June - jason_tko
http://blog.makeleaps.com/2011/06/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-6-–-friday-24th-of-june/

======
gpj
Please add standard/event details to Doorkeeper site!

~~~
jason_tko
Hello,

This is a private event open only to HN users in Toyko with limited space, so
we're only sending the event detail emails to people who have registered with
a limit of 30 people.

Let me know if theres any questions.

------
po
It will be really great to catch up with everyone! Looking forward to it.

------
mreinsch
yeah!

